# Straight from Georgia



## hammer37

Hey ya'll, the wife and I have been on a let's get back to basics kick for a couple years now. We have began to a little solar and some water catchment. Recently we purchased eight acres in northern Tennessee. We are very excited, however, we have about a year before we can move. Gotta sell our house and locate some work in that region. I am a licensed building contractor. I also fabricate metal and weld. We hope to make it by contracting jobs and selling various things we make and produce. Great to be on here


----------



## Dahc

Some people think those who leave there homes without their cellphone are crazy. I don't even have one and feel fairly stable. lol. Probably just their perception.

Welcome to HT... from Georgia.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting

Where in tennessee?


----------



## deaconjim

I am here to state unequivocably that I am the only sane person in the world, and everyone else is totally out of their minds. Normal is a lonely place to be. Welcome to HT.


----------



## hammer37

Near crossville, but it is really out from any where


----------



## hammer37

Thanks, been in south Georgia my whole life. Ready for a change in scenery.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting

Nice area. In over in western tennessee about 4 hours from you. Welcome to the volunteer state. Now come volunteer to help me clear some trees. Lol


----------



## hammer37

It must be true. I have gotten six hundred dollar light bills, got angry then got solar and my mother in law says I am crazy. I just measure every dollar I spend by how long it takes me to make it. We are up for the challenge and plan to be completely moved in a year. It will be nice to have discussions with like minded people.


----------



## hammer37

By the time we move towards the middle of next year I will have a band saw mill. Gonna use it to build my cabin.


----------

